# Coming home on December 15th!



## sansa17 (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi Everybody,

I just wanted to announce that my little Vizsla pup will be coming home with me on the 15th of December! I finally settled on a breeder by recommendation and after a long correspondence she approved me for one of her pups. He was born on October 9th and his pedigree name is "Vadaszfai Vadas". I have purchased most of the items, been reading lots of books, took a practical theory course (required in Switzerland to own a dog) and scheduled his first vet appointment. I still need to purchase food and a few other things, but otherwise I am mostly ready. Any last tips before the big day arrives? I have a few names picked out so far, but I will wait until I meet him to decide on one. Expect to see a lot of photos when he arrives!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Great news! I was just wondering the other day how your search was going. Vadas means hunter, right? 

As for tips, I'd do a final puppy-proofing walkthrough of your home and move important things to a safe place. If you've bought a nice dog bed for him, I'd put that away for future use and instead use some old towels or blankets as bedding until he's potty trained and not so destructive. Otherwise get some sleep and enjoy your last days of freedom! 

Can't wait to see more photos!


----------



## sansa17 (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks Einspanner  I'm not sure about Vadas...google searches returned hunter, wildlife, and wild animal. I find that kind of ironic considering he is supposed to be the calmest pup of the litter.


----------



## ksand24 (Nov 21, 2014)

Best of luck to you and your new pup! Looking forward to your future posts!!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Good advice from einspanner, but I'd do a crawl-through. Anything in reach on your hands and knees will be tasted, if not grabbed. 

Also, figure out where the preferred potty place is going to be. That's the FIRST PLACE his paws should hit when he gets home. If possible, wait until he goes before taking him in the house. The next time he's out, the smell will announce to him the purpose of the spot. You might as well start as you mean to continue.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I LOVE thier long tails!!!


----------



## miru (Sep 9, 2014)

Hello

Glad to hear you are so close to meeting your little one.Hope you will be able to spend a couple of weeks at home after his arrival.This will make potty training easier and ..it's great to have him sleep on your lap for long hours.

I don't know if you decided on food yet.Leo is eating Orijen puppy since his first day at home and is doing great(as a plus i order it on zooplus.ch and it arrives at home in two days.

Can't wait to meet you both(wonderful photos 

Enjoy,

Miru


----------



## sansa17 (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks for the advice everyone! 

tknafox2, I LOVE their long tails too! It wasn't my decision, in Switzerland docking is illegal as is importing a dog with a docked tail, but I have to say I find their long tails very beautiful and expressive. I just hope there won't be any injuries in the future.

Miru, Thank you! I haven't decided on a dog food yet, so I am glad to hear your suggestion. I have a whole three weeks off from when he gets home thankfully, that's the nice thing about his arrival coinciding with the holidays. I am driving to pick him up and taking a friend with me. My friend will drive us home, that way he can sleep (hopefully) in my lap for the duration of the trip. Looking forward to meeting you and Leo as well!


----------



## sansa17 (Aug 3, 2014)

Well today my little V came home with me! He was extremely good in the car ride home, slept most of the way. He ate, drank, and has gone to the bathroom since we've been home and now he is currently sleeping. I could tell he seemed a bit concerned and probably doesn't understand where he is or why he is here, but he's been in a good mood anyway. Thankfully the breeder included his toys and blankets from home so that should help. He loves to give kisses and seems like a very sweet and sensitive boy. I haven't definitively decided on a name, but my list includes Jasper, Kodaly (name of a famous Hungarian composer, pronounced Ko-dye), Jackson, and Theo although I'm not sure the latter makes a very good dog name. All along my favorites have been Jasper and Kodaly, but I will wait to see his personality come out a bit more as he settles in.


----------



## miru (Sep 9, 2014)

Welcome home for your boy,he is wonderful
He looks sweet and gentle I see a Kodaly in him!!  

Can't wait to meet you both!

Happy Christmas together

Miru &Leo


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Lovely looking fellow!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Well he is a cutie. He will be settle in quickly, and be ripping and roaring through the house.


----------



## sansa17 (Aug 3, 2014)

Thank you everyone! I finally settled on the name Jasper, Kodaly was a close second but he's just a little too goofy and clumsy for it  Today we went to the vet and he weighed in at 6 Kilo, or around 13 pounds. Isn't that pretty small for a boy at almost 10 weeks? He does have a big belly though, so I don't think he's underweight for his size and the vet said that he was in perfect health. Perhaps he is just a bit small in general. The first night he cried in his crate for quite a while and then again after every potty trip. Surprisingly he did extremely well the second night and only cried for five minutes before falling asleep. I think it helped that I was able to keep him awake in the evening so that was he was tired before bed. 
He likes to sit on his own and stays close to me. He has also taken very naturally to fetch and I didn't even have to teach him to bring the ball back! Every day I am more impressed and amazed by him. 
The vet gave us the ok to start going on walks and visiting other dogs. I think this must be different from the US, because all of the books I have read said to wait until at least three months, but I do know things are a bit different here in terms of vaccines and such. He is fast asleep now but we will go on our first walk in the forest this afternoon! I can't wait!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It all depends on what diseases are prevalent in your area, as to when is the best time to start taking them on outings.
In Texas we have a high occurrence of parvo, and distemper in unvaccinated dogs. So what age I start mine on outings, can be totally different in your area.

I still take mine to some outing before 3 months old. It just not where other dogs are know to gather.


----------



## ZekieBoysMom (Jul 10, 2014)

He's adorable! I really like the name Jasper.


----------



## sansa17 (Aug 3, 2014)

Well Jasper seems to be doing extremely well. Last night he slept through the entire night without needing a potty break. Every afternoon we have been going out to the center of town near the Christmas market and we can't even walk two steps without someone wanting to stop and say hi! I've been taking his kibble with me as training treats and he is learning and socializing very quickly. We also had our first puppy class Friday night and I was really pleased by the instructor. The only issue we have at the moment is crying in the crate during the day. Does anyone here have any advice about this? I have never once acknowledged his crying and we have started training by me leaving the room and coming back with a reward when he's quiet. I never leave him in there for longer than an hour and I always make sure he is tired, fed, gone potty first, and with things to chew on (although he hasn't seemed to get understand the whole kong thing yet!) I am home all day now anyway, but I want to get him gradually conditioned to the crate for when I have to leave for longer periods in the future.


----------

